# Dw 2020 mega christmas giveaway entry



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

What a Year !

So the 12days of Christmas changes this Year - We have decided to do a ONE DAY of prizes Giveaway

Our Traders/Sponsors have made a Huge Prize Fund Again this year and this is what makes DW one of the best communities out.
*This is Entry Thread * 

*Christmas Giveaway *(these rules are subject to change as necessary)

Only one entry per *household* (do not comment or quote in thread as it messes up the draw)

You will be entered into all the draws if you have 150 or more posts

Entry to
Postage will be only to a Uk address - (outside Uk will have to a discussion with the sponsor)

Should you be lucky enough to win a prize

*You Must:*

* Post a picture *on the forum and Acknowledge the Supplier as soon as your prize arrives - ( there will be a thread for this) and give a general description of the products.

You agree to Post a review of your prize within 12 weeks (if this is not possible due to circumstances please contact the admin/mod staff who will advise how to proceed.)

*note* you may be asked to pass on your prize(s) to another member if you are not able to complete the review in an agreed timeframe - if you win multiple products then a review of your top 3 will be sufficient.

Prizes *must not* be sold, if you are unable to use the prizes they please offer to another dw member however you must notify the staff first who will advise on how to proceed.

*Important*​
Due to the value of some of the prizes in previous years if these rules are not followed you will face a ban from DW.

If you are found to be selling a prize you *will* get another present from DW a lifetime ban

(we do not want to see winning prizes for sale on any site -this could jeopardise the competition for future years if you cannot abide by the rules then please do not enter as you will force us into a position to put bans into place )

*PLEASE ENTER ON THIS THREAD * 

Please only post once - any duplicates will be removed and anyone who doesnt meet the criteria by the 20th of Dec will have the post removed

All Entries must be claimed by 31st of January 2020
As always the Admins and Moderators decision is final.

Good Luck and Merry Christmas!

DW

prize list is here


----------



## Sim (Feb 18, 2008)

Woohooo, first entry in!


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 30, 2013)

I'm in  
May want to update the text by the way. Says this isn't and then also is the entry thread... 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

I'm in, won in my first year of this, many moons ago and never got close since, fingers crossed my luck is in this time


----------



## Carscope (Sep 4, 2019)

I’m in! Good luck to everyone 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RoyW80 (Jan 20, 2013)

Count me in!! Best of luck everyone 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## straight6hatch (Jul 17, 2020)

Im in and on the first page! Good Luck All!


----------



## sworrall (Apr 26, 2007)

Count me in too. Thanks everyone


----------



## apcv41 (Aug 5, 2006)

Thanks for everyone making this happen.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Count me in also, thanks! :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## thedonji (Oct 7, 2011)

I'm in best of luck everyone 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Yep, i'm in for this. Good luck one and all.


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

I'm in please:driver:

Good luck all:thumb:


----------



## SteveW (Feb 21, 2006)

I'm in for the first time ever! (finally started posting this year :lol: )

Good luck everyone and thanks to the DW team and sponsors for all you've done


----------



## simonjj (Sep 25, 2010)

Yes! I'm in, good luck everyone.


----------



## minimadmotorman (Mar 18, 2012)

Count me in please!

Fingers crossed for a win!


----------



## Dave50 (Mar 14, 2013)

I’m in, good luck all and thank you to the sponsors 

Dave


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

Count me in guys and girls. Hope everyone has a merry Christmas.

Sent from my SM-A405FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Ctreanor13 (May 1, 2019)

I'm in! Thanks again to the sponsors and the admin for all their hard work all year.

Best of luck everyone


----------



## virgiltracey (Apr 19, 2017)

Count me in please chaps! Thanks again for all the effort this year


----------



## JU5T1N (Dec 7, 2019)

I'm in thanks, first time entry.


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

Count me in too.

Good Luck to one and all. :thumb: 

Andy.


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

I’m in, Good luck all.

Dan.


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

Count me in Whizzer :thumb::thumb:


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

I'm in and good luck to all :thumb:


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

I'm in 


Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## kartman (Aug 2, 2012)

Excited to be in for this, great job to all involved and the great sponsors


----------



## GSI-MAN (Sep 12, 2017)

Count me in please
Good luck everyone
Thanks to sponsors


----------



## 11alan111 (Dec 29, 2011)

im in,good luck everyone


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Excellent support again from sponsors. Good luck everyone.


----------



## darreni (Nov 4, 2007)

I'm in, thanks & good luck all.


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

Yeah I am in, good luck everyone


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

I'm in, yes please.

Great contributions in what must have been a tough year for all the businesses.

(BTW, first post says both "this is not the entry thread" and "please enter in this thread").
Is there a prize for most pedantic a**e??


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

I'm in.

Always a special time of year on here, the sponsors are so generous with prizes, a special thanks and Happy Christmas to them and everyone else :thumb:


----------



## cangri (Feb 25, 2011)

I`m in!

Good luck and have fun!


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

count me ta!


----------



## Rob D 88 (May 24, 2016)

I am in. Thank you to all the sponsors as always!


----------



## RT1994 (Jun 25, 2019)

Count me in please! And big thanks to all the sponsors for the prizes :thumb:


----------



## sharrkey (Sep 11, 2017)

I'm in  Good Luck to everyone 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## scooobydont (Feb 25, 2017)

I am going to wait a bit as I feel the larger numbers get picked out more often (I know its totally random!).

Ahh crap!

I am in, good luck all!


----------



## dazzlers82 (May 8, 2007)

count me in:thumb:


----------



## weedougall78 (Nov 4, 2017)

Count me in please. 
Fantastic work from all involved 

Sent from my SM-N976B using Tapatalk


----------



## JordanRaven (Feb 22, 2014)

I'm in, well done to all involved in sorting this, especially in the current climate :driver:


----------



## McC (Apr 9, 2017)

Count me in please!


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Count me in too, please. 

Best of luck everyone. 

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bustanut (Jun 11, 2011)

Yes!!!!! count me in please.


----------



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

I am most definitely in! Good luck all.


----------



## Griffy (Feb 19, 2006)

Count me in too please.
Good luck and Merry Christmas everyone :thumb:


----------



## cole_scirocco (Mar 5, 2012)

I'm in guys. Best of luck, what a truly superb gesture from all those involved!! Stay safe fellow detailers!


----------



## Krakkenbus (Oct 25, 2016)

Count me in, please.


----------



## St Evelyn (Mar 15, 2019)

If you could include me in the draw that would be great, many thanks! :thumb:


----------



## Sam6er (Apr 3, 2016)

Im in, thanks


----------



## Lexus-is250 (Feb 4, 2017)

I'm in. Good luck all.

Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Clyde (Feb 15, 2012)

I'm in, thanks


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Please count me in and thank you to all who have organised this event even after a tough year


----------



## big dave (Aug 31, 2006)

count me in


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Count me in again folks, good luck to everyone!!


----------



## stevie211 (Jun 14, 2006)

Count me in.
Thanks.


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

Count me in pleeeeeeaaaassssseeeeeee

Fingers crossed this is my year


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Count me in, looking forward to this, thanks for arranging this in a difficult year and thanks to all the prize suppliers who have also had challenging times.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm in, thank you for a fantastic comp.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

I’m in! 

Good luck to everyone :thumb:


----------



## shl-kelso (Dec 27, 2012)

Add me in too please! I’m liking the new single day draw/winner announcements, and it hopefully reduces the work behind the scenes a little for you too.


----------



## Razormck (Jun 25, 2008)

Please count me in this fantastic competition. Thanks to sponsors and everyone who has contributed. Good luck everyone.,


----------



## sidewalkdances (Apr 19, 2007)

In for this


----------



## Mike1982 (Nov 6, 2011)

I'm in, thanks so much!


----------



## GSI-MAN (Sep 12, 2017)

Count me in please
Thanks to all involved in making this happen


----------



## Mclarxn (Sep 3, 2018)

Im in !

Another year of incredibly generous offerings from all sponsors, especially given how 2020 has panned out. Much appreciated.

Good luck everyone !

Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

Count me in please, thank you sponsors of this great forum.


----------



## vectra (Feb 3, 2008)

That's going to be a busy exciting day.
Put me in please.


----------



## Simonrev (Nov 26, 2012)

Put me in please


----------



## Clean-my-sxi (Feb 5, 2008)

I am in, great to see this still going ahead this year, Hot stuff


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

I'm in, thanks :thumb:


----------



## sbrocks (Jul 5, 2007)

Best of luck to everyone....think everyone would appreciate this years giveaway a little more than previous years !

Many thanks and "Im in"


----------



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

Count me in please. Good luck to all

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Peter77 (May 29, 2016)

Count me in please. Good luck everyone. 
Merry Xmas ya’all


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Yes please, good luck all and thank you


----------



## MrPassat (Mar 30, 2018)

Count me in please.
Thanks again to our great sponsors and to everyone on here whose help and knowledge has been invaluable.


----------



## rojer386 (Mar 15, 2008)

Please count me in. 

Another great prize list from the many great sponsors of this forum.


----------



## samm (May 19, 2006)

Count me in please.


----------



## Alfie7777 (Jul 25, 2018)

What about me ��
I would be happy with a dw window sticker as a runner up &#55357;&#56459;


----------



## The happy goat (Jun 26, 2019)

Add me please


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

I have been lucky the last few years, hopefully it continues this year, count me in! Good luck to everyone involved & again well done DW & the sponsors for putting this together 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## sistersvisions (Jul 28, 2010)

Count me in too please..


----------



## Leel (Jan 6, 2014)

Count me in as well. Good luck all &#55358;&#56606;&#55358;&#56606;


----------



## crxftyyy (Jan 17, 2018)

Count me in please, always in for a penny 

Sent from my KB2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blanco92 (Oct 17, 2013)

I'm up for this!

Great initiative, big thanks to the Mods and the Sponsors for coming together to make it happen.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Count me in please :thumb:

Fingers crossed, good luck to everyone and all the best and a better New Year :thumb:


----------



## Leezo (Nov 20, 2008)

Please count me in this competition. Thanks to everyone who has contributed


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

In it to win it, 12 years on this forum, maybe this year I might be one of the lucky ones! 

Fantastic work by the sponsors and DetailingWorld team :thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## RicardoB (Oct 18, 2015)

Count me in too please. Good luck to everyone and a big thank you to the sponsors.


----------



## Mr Ben (Mar 7, 2008)

It’s that time of year again!  I’m in!


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm in .. thanks


----------



## Short1e (Apr 5, 2009)

I'm in - Good Luck everyone :thumb:

Thank you DW and the Sponsors


----------



## Gorselea (Oct 28, 2015)

I'm in


----------



## P2K (Jun 17, 2020)

Count me in please.

Very generous prizes from all sponsors and hard work from the team at DW, much appreciated. :thumb:

Good luck everyone


----------



## 91davidw (May 6, 2006)

Count me in !! 
Good Luck and Merry Christmas everyone !!!

Cheers 
David


----------



## Rakti (Nov 11, 2019)

Yes please.


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

I'm in. 

Thanks to the forum sponsors for the generosity once again


----------



## WRX (Jun 24, 2019)

I’m in. Thank you.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pembroke_Boy (Aug 24, 2017)

Looks amazing. Enter me in please and thanks to all involved.


----------



## Danjc (Dec 1, 2013)

Count me in please. A big thanks to all that make this possible :thumb:


----------



## detailR (Jul 23, 2016)

:buffer:
It's back! 
Good luck everyone.


----------



## CharliesTTS (Jan 30, 2018)

I’m in! Thank you and good luck to everyone!


----------



## Matt D (Jan 23, 2007)

Count me in please!


----------



## VAG-hag (May 14, 2012)

It’s the most wonderful time of the year. :buffer::buffer::argie::detailer:


----------



## jenks (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks to all the sponsors and organisers for making this happen this year. Good luck to all.


----------



## Juke_Fan (Jul 12, 2014)

I'm in :thumb:


----------



## Del-GTi (Mar 31, 2007)

I’m in. This could be my lucky year! Always wanted to review a product. 

Best of luck everyone and thanks to all those who helped arrange this.


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

I’m in :thumb:

Thanks to all the site sponsors - wouldn’t happen without you people :thumb:


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

I’m in.

Well done to DW and the forum sponsors. Superb prize list as always.

Good luck to all that enter.


----------



## Kenan (Sep 7, 2015)

I'm in, thank you

Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Waka (Jun 9, 2010)

Incredibly generous, thanks everyone involved.


----------



## nifreaky (Feb 22, 2006)

I’m in, thanks for doing this every year.


----------



## Mate (Nov 4, 2013)

Im in thanks!


----------



## bigalc (Aug 7, 2014)

I'm in good luck everyone


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Please count me in. Thanks for sponsors again!


----------



## gaswizards (Oct 7, 2016)

Im in, this is a credit to all sponsors and detailing world to proceed with giveaway after a very tough year

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

I'm in, amazing competition yet again, well done to all involved and good luck everyone


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

I’m in, thanks to all involved.


----------



## Schuey (Sep 2, 2006)

I'm in. Thanks to all the forum sponsors and the DW crew.


----------



## wayne_w (Jan 25, 2007)

I’m in. Good luck everyone


----------



## DouglasH (Jul 18, 2007)

Count me in, thanks.


----------



## joey.180sx (Mar 1, 2015)

I’m in. Best of luck to everyone


----------



## Mindis (Feb 2, 2011)

Yes please. I'm in. My "new" car needs a good clean

Sent from my SM-A705FN using Tapatalk


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

Massive thank you again this year to the DW team and the Forum sponsors :thumb:

I agree to abide by the rules as set out in the competition.

Best of luck to everyone.

John


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Count me in.. Thanks guys 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## matt-rudd (Jan 4, 2015)

Please count me in! Good luck everyone


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

I'm in. Good luck to everyone and a huge thanks to the mods and sponsors for this :thumb:


----------



## Andyman0 (Aug 20, 2018)

I`m in, good luck everyone, Thank You DW and all the sponsors


----------



## CTR247 (Aug 11, 2013)

I’m in! Good luck to everyone


----------



## bluechimp (Dec 21, 2017)

Count me in, thanks again for making this happen and our amazing sponsors!

Good luck everyone.


----------



## vsideboy (Sep 1, 2006)

Add me to the list please guys.

Whizzer you might want to remove this bit pal.



WHIZZER said:


> *This is not the Entry Thread *


----------



## blademansw (May 23, 2011)

I'm in, even though I never win anything :lol:.

Again, big thanks to the sponsors and the forum staff for this


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Count me in!

Good luck everyone. :thumb:


----------



## Paul.D (Jun 26, 2013)

Im in never won anything but always trying


----------



## 350Chris (May 12, 2016)

Count me in please


----------



## BRUN (May 13, 2006)

1 lucky entry


----------



## josh263uk (Nov 21, 2009)

Count me in, always like trying new things.


----------



## neil b (Aug 30, 2006)

Count me in please 😁


----------



## CGD (Nov 14, 2018)

Entry here too please.


----------



## Princy (Dec 14, 2011)

Count me in please 🥳

Merry Christmas to all and a big thank you to the sponsors


----------



## mike13 (Feb 25, 2011)

Another count me in please!


----------



## hawkpie (May 22, 2006)

Count me in please. Thanks to amazing sponsors!


----------



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

Count me in. A big thank you to all involved.


----------



## Rebel007 (May 7, 2013)

I'm in as well, been trying for the past 7 years without success but who knows this could be my lucky year.

Thanks to all the sponsors as well as the Detailing world team who make this happen for the rest of us!


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm in too - good luck all.


----------



## huvo (Dec 14, 2009)

Could you add me to this magnificent effort from the mods and especially the Retailers on here. Tremendous prizes considering the year we've had.


----------



## David Herron (Jan 29, 2012)

I’m in, good luck to everyone who’s entered!


----------



## JB052 (Mar 22, 2008)

Box ticked, excellent effort as always.


----------



## titanx (May 4, 2009)

I’m in! Good luck to everyone


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

Count me in please. Great prizes as always and thanks to the organisers and sponsors.


----------



## Bevvo (Feb 1, 2013)

I’m in too. Thank you for organising this great giveaway once again.


----------



## Captain Duff (Sep 27, 2013)

I'm in, and thanks as ever for all the hard work that goes into this every year, much appreciated!


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

Count me in, good luck everyone and thanks to all the sponsors.


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Yes please, looks like yet another fantastic list of goodies again this year 

Sent from my COR-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ian_R (May 4, 2008)

Count me in


----------



## Gas head (May 28, 2010)

I'm glad you have changed it this year to make it fairer to newer members 
Count me in please and everyone good luck!


----------



## Jonnybbad (Jun 12, 2013)

Count me in please maybe this year is my year 

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac- (Apr 9, 2019)

Count me in!! Best of luck everyone


----------



## KleenChris (Apr 4, 2008)

Count me in please! Thanks to DW and the sponsors for a great set of prizes :thumb:

Good luck everyone!!


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Count me in please !


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Count me in too. Good luck everyone


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Count me in please.


----------



## ganwilliams (Jun 15, 2015)

I’ll pop my name in the hat too please! Thanks once again for arranging this!


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Count me in please, good luck to all , and thanks to sponsors


----------



## spooky128 (Sep 9, 2014)

Count me in please and good luck to all

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## BaileyA3 (Jun 14, 2015)

Count me in please. Good luck to everyone who has entered and a massive thanks to all the sponsors and everyone who makes this happen.


----------



## matt1234 (Dec 2, 2013)

Count me in please

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## footfistart (Dec 2, 2013)

I’d love to be in with a chance of wining so count me in please.


----------



## fitz (Jul 25, 2009)

Thanks DW and good luck to everyone!


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Count me in! Good luck everyone. Thanks Whizzer and Team for another fantastic year on DW


----------



## fabionvieira (Oct 30, 2018)

Count me in.
Thanks to all the Sponsors and DW Team for making this possible on such a difficult year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nozza (Mar 1, 2006)

Count me in please, all the best everyone!


----------



## James_G (Mar 6, 2009)

Some great prizes, thanks to everyone for sorting it and count me in.


----------



## AdamC (Jan 31, 2013)

I'm in. Thanks all :buffer:


----------



## McGrath 5 (Apr 4, 2020)

I’m in,thanks & best wishes to all


----------



## Johnr32 (Apr 25, 2010)

Good luck to everyone and hope everyone stays safe during Christmas


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Count me in.


----------



## Pinny (Dec 15, 2016)

Yes please count me in.


----------



## ColinG (Jan 20, 2013)

Count me in, thanks.


----------



## turbanator (May 21, 2011)

Count me in, thx


----------



## stealthwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

Count me in!

Good luck to everyone.


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

Count me in please. Thanks to the sponsors and the DW team for organising 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Count me in,thanx
Good luck to everyone


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Count me in.


----------



## stevie boy (Jun 11, 2008)

Count me in please


----------



## slimjim (Mar 22, 2007)

Count me in , never won yet but it’s the participating that counts .
Good Luck


----------



## Vsti (Oct 27, 2013)

Count me in please.

Good luck to everyone!

Gesendet von meinem SM-N975F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bellaciao (Dec 2, 2019)

Count me in please. X

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark R5 (May 21, 2013)

Evening all, count me in please. Good luck everyone and thank you once again to all the site sponsers and Admins for donating and organising. Can't have been easy this year. 

:thumb:


----------



## Bug Sponge (Apr 9, 2017)

Count me in please, thanks sponsors!


----------



## Lsmcdti (Aug 14, 2015)

Im in, thanks


----------



## Kev.O (Dec 10, 2015)

Please count me in. Best of luck everyone.


----------



## gargreen7 (Apr 12, 2009)

I’m in, best part of the year,


----------



## PaulDW (Oct 23, 2020)

I'm in please


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

Late to the party as usual - yes please


----------



## smarty5927 (Jan 9, 2007)

Count me in Please.

Thanks.


----------



## Turbo Tony (Mar 20, 2012)

Count me in, please!


----------



## polt (Oct 18, 2011)

Count me in please.


----------



## huddo (May 29, 2006)

Please could I be popped in the hat please 👍 Good luck to all 🎅🏼


----------



## Cyclonetog (Jul 22, 2018)

I'm in for this!
Great stuff well done guys at the end of a very tough year.:thumb:


----------



## Tykebike (Mar 27, 2016)

Include me in please.
I can't be unlucky all my life, most of it yes but all of it no.


----------



## beatty599 (Sep 18, 2016)

I'm in too, great selection as always!


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Count me in please
The supporters deserve great feedback and media for what they offer up


----------



## SKY (Sep 25, 2011)

Count me in please, Merry Xmas to my DW friends.


----------



## idrobbo (Mar 14, 2018)

Count me in please, thx to the Sponsors.


----------



## uggski (Jun 29, 2016)

Yes please. Count me in Whizzer


----------



## ozzy (Jan 1, 2007)

Count me in to please Whizzer


----------



## Olza23 (Apr 3, 2020)

I’m in 👍


----------



## TakDetails (Apr 25, 2020)

It’d be rude not to enter.

Count me in.
Thanks DW & Sponsors!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Count me in. Thanks for putting this together!


----------



## Walesy. (Oct 1, 2009)

Count me in!

Due a bit of luck soon, for sure


----------



## Sparkycasual (Feb 4, 2006)

Count me in please.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Count me in please ! Good luck everyone


----------



## WaxIsForWinners (Feb 2, 2014)

Count me in please!! Merry Christmas everyone!

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mitch8 (Nov 9, 2009)

Count me in please :thumb:


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Count me in please.


----------



## Barbel330 (May 3, 2016)

Count me in please


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Count me in, good luck to all. Great prizes.


----------



## Chris Donaldson (Jun 26, 2016)

I’m in!

Thanks to all the sponsors and organisers.


----------



## Glen B (Feb 28, 2014)

Count me in please!


----------



## Sam534 (May 10, 2017)

I'm in, good luck everyone.

Sent from my COL-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## beambeam (Mar 16, 2007)

I'm in. Good luck to everyone. 

To those that have previously won and subsequently written cracking reviews, thank you. Learned quite a lot about products and how to use them in the past.


----------



## Mk2Singh (Aug 18, 2009)

Count me in! Good luck everyone


----------



## washingitagain (Sep 11, 2018)

Count me in. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Marve (Jul 5, 2013)

Christmas is coming! Good luck everyone, count me in!


----------



## Smartin (Dec 31, 2018)

Count me in! Good luck to all 

Thanks to all the generous sponsors, too


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

Nearly forgot this year, hope I’m not too late!


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Count me in pls good luck to everyone


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

I'm in, started a new job and not as much time on my hands but whew! remembered


----------



## Karl woods (Mar 15, 2012)

Count me in.


----------



## F1 CJE UK (Jul 25, 2010)

Yes, Please. 

Writing a review sounds scary but would give it a go!


----------



## ian180p (Aug 25, 2014)

Count me in. &#55358;&#56606;

Cracking list of prizes.


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm in, I never win anything normally, so hopefully my luck will change this year !! Good luck everyone


----------



## joe_con19 (Aug 1, 2015)

Count me in please. Good luck everyone😁


----------



## Richors (Apr 29, 2007)

Count me in and best of luck to all. Cheers


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Count me in :thumb: 

Many thanks for all the hard work from the Admin


----------



## uberbmw (Jan 31, 2006)

Good luck peeps!


----------



## Steve Burnett (Apr 21, 2009)

I’m in for the competition.
Great from the forum sponsors again.


----------



## ferted (May 7, 2011)

Oh yes please, count me in


----------



## nog (Jul 14, 2013)

add me please, thanks to sponsors and organisers.


----------



## Sorin03 (Oct 28, 2020)

Count me in ! Good luck to all! And thanks to sponsors and organizers!


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

I'm in :thumb:


----------



## tictap (Sep 15, 2010)

Count me in please..


----------



## halam (Apr 7, 2011)

Count me in! Good luck to all! And thanks to sponsors and organizers!


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Count me in please


----------



## Alan C (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm in! Good luck everyone. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lee25gsy (May 2, 2020)

Hi count me in please


----------



## brooklandsracer (Mar 3, 2017)

Just seen details of this draw, brilliant you doing this after an abysmal year and really surprised you running this Christmas prize giveaway. Well done all.

Count me in for the draw please.


----------



## Chris Dyson (Feb 29, 2012)

I'm in. Best of luck everyone!


----------



## Zolasbackheel (Feb 11, 2013)

Please count me in.

Good luck guys!!!


----------



## Matt_H (Jan 1, 2007)

Count me in please


----------



## PP200t (Feb 5, 2015)

Count me in please, I desperately need some detailing stuff now I’ve finally got a pressure washer and a snow foam Lance. Shame my snow foam is rubbish though. ☹


----------



## RICH2508 (Jan 14, 2007)

Brilliant to see this again, Thank you


----------



## jamiepollock643 (May 12, 2013)

Count me in too! Fantastic effort to everyone involved to make this happen!


----------



## ohms12 (Oct 27, 2011)

I'm in!


----------



## hot wheels (Aug 6, 2008)

Morning &#55357;&#56846; hope I didn't miss the party. &#55356;&#57221;


----------



## den656 (Mar 30, 2014)

Afternoon all, I’m in , good luck to everyone , hopefully this will bring some shine to a lot of people that deserve this on a year that has sucked for so many &#55358;&#56606;&#55356;&#57339; , here’s hoping .


----------



## talisman (Nov 20, 2006)

Fantastic idea count me in please..


----------



## Chicane (Mar 31, 2011)

Count me in if i haven’t missed it


----------



## daydotz (May 15, 2011)

Count me in although I'm not sure my post count is enough 

Sent from my G8441 using Tapatalk


----------



## luapkram (Aug 20, 2015)

Count me in please?

Thanks

Mark


----------



## timo10 (Nov 29, 2007)

Count me in please 

Sent from my SM-G780F using Tapatalk


----------



## Wookie78 (Nov 21, 2016)

Count me in as well please. 
Good luck everyone! 

Sent from my M2003J15SC using Tapatalk


----------



## kev999 (Feb 16, 2007)

Might as well join the party, count me in.


----------



## jk1714 (Jun 26, 2014)

Count me in. Good luck everyone.


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

Better late than never.


----------



## BadgerJCW (Dec 20, 2013)

In before Tier 4!


----------

